# precious princess of the Most High God



## pierre_lesaux

Hello!


I would like to know how to say *"precious princess of the Most High God"* in Hebrew. 


I tried translating it with the help of a dictionary and I came up with: "_nesikha ha-yekara shel ha-El ha-Elyon_". However, I'm not sure if this makes any sense. 

 I found out that there are variations in the spelling of _nesikha_ and _yekara_: _nesichat_ and _ykara_. I also came across the word "_khamud_", which supposedly is the term used when referring to a child.  

I tried using online translators, but when I do a reverse search I end up with "expensive princess of the Most High God". 

 Thank you so much, I appreciate your help.


----------



## GeriReshef

"precious stones" are translated as "avanim yekarot", where yakar (masculine singular) can be retranslated into English as expensive (price) or dear (person). Thus, "_nesikha yekara_" Could be a polite or personal way to begin a letter (dear princess..).
I would say instead "nesikha yefefia" (נסיכה יפהפיה) - beautifull/prety princess.

The term "el elyon" appears in Genesis 14 18. Try to have a look at the translation to see the original context.
Religious Jews would treat God as "melekh malkey hamelakhim (מלך מלכי המלכים the king of the kings of the kings). This term is sounds a religious one.


----------



## Diadem

pierre_lesaux said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> I would like to know how to say *"precious princess of the Most High God"* in Hebrew.
> 
> 
> I tried translating it with the help of a dictionary and I came up with: "_nesikha ha-yekara shel ha-El ha-Elyon_". However, I'm not sure if this makes any sense.
> 
> I found out that there are variations in the spelling of _nesikha_ and _yekara_: _nesichat_ and _ykara_. I also came across the word "_khamud_", which supposedly is the term used when referring to a child.
> 
> I tried using online translators, but when I do a reverse search I end up with "expensive princess of the Most High God".
> 
> Thank you so much, I appreciate your help.



I would think either:

השרה היקרה של אל עליון - ha-sara ha-yekara shel el elyon
הנסיכה היקרה של אל עליון - ha-nesikha ha-yekara shel el elyon


----------



## pierre_lesaux

Thank you so much GeriReshef and Diadem for your answers.

If _nesikha yekara_ sounds like "a polite or personal way to begin a letter (dear princess..)" is there a way to say "precious princess" without sounding funny or too formal? I'm looking for a term of endearment when talking to a daughter; (and just to clarify, I'm not writing a letter).

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## origumi

Terms like "precious princess" and "most high God" are ambiguous. You better provide some context if you want a translation to meet your needs.

For example: is it a New Age, Christian issue? Or a fairy tale you're writing?


----------



## pierre_lesaux

Thank you so much origumi.

I'm just looking for a term of endearment for my daughter, something I could use to call her. Maybe have it engraved in a locket just to remind her how precious she is.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## origumi

So _nesikha yekara shel El Elyon_ = נסיכה יקרה של אל עליון, more or less as proposed by GeriReshef and Diadem, sounds good. Other word selections can work as well, for example _nesikha_ can be exchanged with _bat melekh_ = בת מלך, _El Elyon _with _Elohim Shebashamaim_ אלהים שבשמיים.


----------



## pierre_lesaux

Thank you so much origumi.


----------



## Diadem

origumi said:


> So _nesikha yekara shel El Elyon_ = נסיכה יקרה של אל עליון, more or less as proposed by GeriReshef and Diadem, sounds good. Other word selections can work as well, for example _nesikha_ can be exchanged with _bat melekh_ = בת מלך, _El Elyon _with _Elohim Shebashamaim_ אלהים שבשמיים.



Is שרה not considered a possible alternative (in modern Hebrew) for the English word "princess"? I'm thinking it probably wouldn't be, but want to hear thoughts of a native speaker like yourself.


----------



## ystab

No. In modern Hebrew שרה is a female minister (cabinet member).


----------



## Diadem

ystab said:


> No. In modern Hebrew שרה is a female minister (cabinet member).



Thanks.


----------

